# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pse ndryshon njeriu në virtualitet?

## ShocK

*Kam afersisht te pakten 5 vjet qe e perdor comp.

Por gjithmone kam menduar pse shume njerez perpara comp ka nje sjellje te cuditshme, nje sjellje ndryshe nga ajo e botes reale? 

Kam vene re qe ne chat ofendohen shume sikur mos te kene asnje fare dinjiteti, ose ne msn mund te flasin shume, kur ne jeten reale keto gjera nuk mund ti bejne.
Eshte kjo bote virtuale qe i ben te ndjehen me te lirshem?
Pse kane nje suguri ne vete mbas ekranit te comp ngaqe nuk e shohin ne sy personin qe po flasin?

Do doja te dija pse ta jep kete personalitet comp, pse shumica e njerezve ndryshojne shume ne krahesim me jeten reale?*

----------


## BaBa

> Pse ndryshon njeriu ne virtualitet?


Ndrryshon sepse ketu nuk ta di njeri car Emri, mbiemri ke , as si fytyr sja kan iden se me ke po flasin qysh a teke  shpin njeri sta di  :ngerdheshje: , kshu qe ka shum varjante te ndryshme  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Michaela

Jane ndryshe se ne boten reale nuk jane aq trima sa te shajne ne sy e te ofendojn kurse ne pc spo ja ndjen njeriu ,pasi si tha ballokumi nuk ta di as mbiemrin asi gjo na biografia.
Une per veten e ime jam njesoj si ne virtualitet edhe ne real (ketu pak me e urte jo kaq harome:P)

----------


## Homza

Ne virtualitet osht mire, se ne rrealitet skom muskuj me u rreh me milet....

ne virtualitet nuk te gjykon njeri nga e kaluara jote, apo nga emri i tend ati......pra ktu je vetvetja dhe fillon cdo gje nga zeroja....kjo osht e gjitha.

Megjithse une ndryshoj shum pak nga ky qe jam ne forum.

----------


## King_Arthur

SEPSE perfitojne nga rasti qe nuk i njohin ne realitet dhe nuk i shikojne cfare bejne .

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Kam afersisht te pakten 5 vjet qe e perdor comp.
> 
> Por gjithmone kam menduar pse shume njerez perpara comp ka nje sjellje te cuditshme, nje sjellje ndryshe nga ajo e botes reale? 
> 
> Kam vene re qe ne chat ofendohen shume sikur mos te kene asnje fare dinjiteti, ose ne msn mund te flasin shume, kur ne jeten reale keto gjera nuk mund ti bejne.
> Eshte kjo bote virtuale qe i ben te ndjehen me te lirshem?
> Pse kane nje suguri ne vete mbas ekranit te comp ngaqe nuk e shohin ne sy personin qe po flasin?
> 
> Do doja te dija pse ta jep kete personalitet comp, pse shumica e njerezve ndryshojne shume ne krahesim me jeten reale?*



Teme interesante,

Jam e mendimit qe bota virtuale eshte njelloj si ajo reale...
Eshte e vertete kjo qe thua ti qe njerezit shahen neper chate dhe biles ndonjehere fare rende,po ama ata qe shahen mund ti krahasojme po me ata njerez te paedukate qe shohim neper rruge,te cilet shajne ne menyre te ulet dhe te padrejte njerezit e pafajshem...Them qe ne chat duhet te kete edhe njerez te mire,te cilet kane perfituar nga kjo ane kumunikimi dhe kane krijuar miq dhe kane lidhur lidhje dashurore me dike te njohur aty...Dmth eshte e mira dhe e keqja ashtu sic eshte dh ne realitet,po mund te them qe ofendimi eshte me "i guxueshem",per faktin se nuk e dime kush eshte dhe kush flet mbrapa nje ekrani pc dhe kjo i jep zemer dhe nje femije te moshes 10 vjec te shaje nje me te rritur duke u treguar "burre".
Sa per msn mendoj qe eshte nje menyre njohjeje akoma me e thelle se cmund te jete ne nje jete reale,sepse ke mundesine te flasesh me shume me tjetrin,ta njohesh me shume,dhe ta vleresosh akoma me shume.
Eshte si nje periudhe njohjeje me dike para se te vendosesh ta takosh ne te vertete.PO ne msn mendoj une mund te njohim dike shume me mire se dike tjeter ne realitet..(flas kur kemi kohe qe flasim me nje person).
Mendoj qe kjo bote interneti na ben te tregohemi po ata qe jemi ne realitet,heret apo vone po te njejtet jemi!
Nuk mund te ndryshosh dot per shume kohe sepse vetvetja nxirret sado komedian te jesh..
Une jam e njejta ne realitet dhe ne virtualitet....

----------


## Sherri

Ka raste e raste.
Sic jam SHERRI ashtu jam dhe si Visi.

----------


## Pratolini

Tema eshte e gjetur !

Mesatarja qytetare ben te sajen ne jeten reale dhe te ndrydh DESHIRAT. MUNDESIA eshte ne disproporcion me DESHIRAT. REALITETI vendoset nga MUNDESIA. VIRTUALITETI eshte e kunderta e REALITETIT. INDIVIDI e pelqen VIRTUALITETIN. MESATAREN e krijon INDIVIDI. I NDRYSHMI del nga MESATARJA. STANDARTIN e formojne TE NDRYSHMIT. IMORALITETI eshte jashte STANDARTIT. Por TE GJITHE jane pak IMORAL. SHOQERINE e formojne TE GJITHE. KONCEPTET jane pasoje e SHOQERISE. KOHA eshte fantazi e KONCEPTIT. DISA e jetojne ndryshe KOHEN. TURMA i shqyen keta DISA. VIRTUALITETI e mposht TURMEN. I ZGJUARI e perdor VIRTUALITETIN.  SHARJET nuk jane per TE ZGJUARIN....

----------


## Bledari

Virtualiteti ka nje ane te mire qe krijon shoqeri shume te mire dhe shoqeri qe ndonje her nuk e ke menduar dhe te tjeret e kane zili.
Une per sic kam qene jam dhe do jem si ne jeten reale ashu dhe virtuale, nuk me intereson me besojne te tjeret apo jo e rendesishme eshte qe une i besoj vetes.

----------


## AlbaneZ

> *Eshte kjo bote virtuale qe i ben te ndjehen me te lirshem?
> pse shumica e njerezve ndryshojne shume ne krahesim me jeten reale?*


1 - Bota virtuale eshte njera nga arsyet qe mund te flasesh me lirshem.

2- Reale me Virtuale jane dy emra dhe bote te ndryshme,dhe te tille behen dhe njerezit,pra te ndrsyhem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

> 1 - Bota virtuale eshte njera nga arsyet qe mund te flasesh me lirshem.
> 
> 2- Reale me Virtuale jane dy emra dhe bote te ndryshme,dhe te tille behen dhe njerezit,pra te ndrsyhem


Nuk jam plotesisht dakord me ty Albanezi!...eshte e vertete se bota reale me ate virtuale jane te ndryshme por formimi edukativ i njeriut apo karakteri i tij nuk ka se si te jete i dyzuar...une mund te shtirem ne nje apo disa shkrime por nuk kam se si te shtirem ne 1300-nd shkrime....nuk besoj se e kam kete aftesi...askush nuk besoj se mund ta kete nje aftesi te tille!

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Kjo eshte e bukura e jetes virtuale. Qe mund te behesh kush te duash ... dhe te tjeret te mendojne se ti je ai qe mendon apo thua te jesh. Per mendimin tim eshte gabim. Kete e them sepse jan zhgenjyer ne 90% te rasteve ne takime me "shok e shoqe" virtuale.

----------


## shefqeti11

e keni par ate reklamen me nje cun te ri qe eshte duke folur ne msn me nje plake :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   shume me ka pelqyer, keshtu eshte pak a shume puna e virtualitetit por jo ne te shumtat e rasteve ndodh kjo  :shkelje syri:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk jam plotesisht dakord me ty Albanezi!...eshte e vertete se bota reale me ate virtuale jane te ndryshme por formimi edukativ i njeriut apo karakteri i tij nuk ka se si te jete i dyzuar...une mund te shtirem ne nje apo disa shkrime por nuk kam se si te shtirem ne 1300-nd shkrime....nuk besoj se e kam kete aftesi...askush nuk besoj se mund ta kete nje aftesi te tille!



Jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend..
Nuk mund te shtiremi sepse jemi ata qe jemi dhe sic e thashe,per ta fshehur duhet te ishin shume te sprovuar nga te keqijat...
Po megjithate dhe "komediane" ne virtualitet ka,ashtu si ne boten reale!

respekte

----------


## bebushja

> Nuk jam plotesisht dakord me ty Albanezi!...eshte e vertete se bota reale me ate virtuale jane te ndryshme por formimi edukativ i njeriut apo karakteri i tij nuk ka se si te jete i dyzuar...une mund te shtirem ne nje apo disa shkrime por nuk kam se si te shtirem ne 1300-nd shkrime....nuk besoj se e kam kete aftesi...askush nuk besoj se mund ta kete nje aftesi te tille!


shume dakort me ty shoku tanku,si gjithmon je njesh ne diskutim teper realist
ka ndryshime por jo deri ke aty ku thote llaci90% ndryshim pfffff na mbushe mendjen llaci ,une kjo jam qe jam ketu jam dhe ne jete(,biles ne jet jam dhe me e qete dhe me komunikuse, se ketu dhe avarohemi ndonjer sepse flasim me tipa qe si njofim)
do thosha se varet perse i futesh shoqerise vituale per mashtrim apo per  komunikim ,kjo ka te bej shum

----------


## bebushja

LLACI
i vetmi citim joti qe le per te deshiruar ,hudhi i sy e futi i riparim se e ke li fare

----------


## ShocK

> Kjo eshte e bukura e jetes virtuale. Qe mund te behesh kush te duash ... dhe te tjeret te mendojne se ti je ai qe mendon apo thua te jesh. Per mendimin tim eshte gabim. Kete e them sepse jan zhgenjyer ne 90% te rasteve ne takime me "shok e shoqe" virtuale.



Llacipaci pse e ke tek firma jote ate fjalen *"Hidden in net*.
Pse shume njerez e kane comp si maske, e kane si nje mbrojtje?

----------


## Zemrushja

Varet se si e shpreh ti veten dhe si e merr personi qe flet me ty...!!

Pretendoj te shpreh te njejtin person si jam ne realitet.. nuk shprehem as me lirshem e as me ndrydhur.. Kam ckam e them, ashtu si dhe ne jet reale..!!

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Llacipaci pse e ke tek firma jote ate fjalen "Hidden in net.
> Pse shume njerez e kane comp si maske, e kane si nje mbrojtje?


HIDDEN in net nuk osht se po mcifem mrapa pc qe ti boj tjerve si trim lale... Ajo hidden in net osht se jom i kerkum gjithanej sic e shef ke firma...gjithmone ne pershtatje me firmen ene mund ta kuptosh qe eshte kuptim metaforik...qe gjasme jom mrena ne rrejtin interaktiv global te internetit...jo se po du me tregu me termen njeri tjeter nga ai qe jom ne internet, dhe te bej jo personin tim para ekranit. 




> LLACI
> i vetmi citim joti qe le per te deshiruar ,hudhi i sy e futi i riparim se e ke li fare


Lexoje ne iher ca kom shkru ene munou ta kuptosh.





> Kjo eshte e *"*bukura_"_ e jetes virtuale. Qe mund te behesh kush te duash ... dhe te tjeret te mendojne se ti je ai qe mendon apo thua te jesh. *Per mendimin tim eshte gabim.* Kete e them sepse jan zhgenjyer ne 90% te rasteve ne takime me "shok e shoqe" virtuale.



Lexoni me vemendje...! Eshte ironizim ai me siper... nuk arrini ta kuptoni. Jam zhgenjyer nga njohja nepermjet internetit ( chat msn apo forum ). Mendoja se do takoja dike identik si ne komunikimin ne internet ( spo flasim per paraqitjen e jashtme ) dhe befas takoj dike tjeter qe sdinte te lidhte 2 llafe dhe 2 mendime bashke. Thjesht dine ti japin gishtave dhe kaq. Shumica e atyne qe kom taku them. Jo te gjithe po shum prej tyre.




> ka ndryshime por jo deri ke aty ku thote llaci90% ndryshim pfffff na mbushe mendjen llaci ,une kjo jam qe jam ketu jam dhe ne jete(,biles ne jet jam dhe me e qete dhe me komunikuse, se ketu dhe avarohemi ndonjer sepse flasim me tipa qe si njofim)


Bebushja...90% e njerezve qe kam takuar . Jo 90% ndryshe nje njeri. 
Ti ajo qe je ne int mund te jesh moj...sta mohoj njeri...po mu kshu me kan qellu...ose kshu me jan duk . Mase mund te me qush meniemodh mu per kte po un kshu e shof. Dhe sma ndrysho dot njeri menien. Ok ?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xhuliana

> Bebushja...90% e njerezve qe kam takuar . Jo 90% ndryshe nje njeri. 
> Ti ajo qe je ne int mund te jesh moj...sta mohoj njeri...po mu kshu me kan qellu...ose kshu me jan duk . Mase mund te me qush meniemodh mu per kte po un kshu e shof. Dhe sma ndrysho dot njeri menien. Ok ?


o llaci pse mer te ka qellu qe ke taku naj plake??? :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

edhe une bashkohem me mendimin e disave ketu...mendoj se sado mund te shtiresh....prape kuptohet karakteri i njeriut se smund te shtiresh ne qidra postime qe ben.....

----------

